# Happy Anniversary ◔ ⌣ ◔



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Today, Sunday the 3rd of September is Father's Day. It is also the forum anniversary of someone whom I consider a friend and I think many of us, consider as a bit of a father figure - god knows he is old enough to have fathered us all.  Yes, the inimitable  LFoW  turns one year old here today. 

I have been very fortunate to have developed a repartee of sorts with LFoW over the last 12 months, and have been privileged to have been guided (in a fatherly way) away from some of my more impetuous ways toward a degree of moderation in thought and action. 

There have been periods of rehab, but hopefully we can put that all behind us 










We have had a few conversations over the last 12 months, and I am; as I am sure many others are; always impressed with his take on others' posts, subjects, current affairs or for that matter anything topical at all; where he is able to highlight the humorous, the silly, and the downright hysterical contained within.

In always looking at things from a humorous and ridiculous perspective tends to give you a different outlook on life and I believe LFoW certainly has that. An outlook which is eternally positive and which adds an amusing slant to any situation. I have always been attracted to the use of language and its ability; purely through sight or sound, to be crafted to produce emotions far in excess of the effort to produce the 'words on paper'.

LFoW is a master in his ability to produce a smile, a laugh, a guffaw and a PMSL reaction to his many takes on various issues. I don't know how many times I have pulled up a chair with a morning coffee and read one of his humorous blasts which hits you 'straight between the eyes' and I have had to, once again, wipe off the laptop which I have sprayed with a mouthful of coffee. Good times.

His ability to instantly recall lyrics and associated song and band facts is amazing. I often smile to myself, as we are mentally jousting with a search for song lyrics and meanings , an unspoken challenge as we both reach to the very depths of our pickled thoughts. Good times. 

Thanks for the everything, Buddy. Happy Anniversary.

.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Happy Anniversary.


".....Baby - got you on my mind..."
Couldn't resist that one!
Thanks JG - might have to have a drink or two - just a statement, not for a celebration.
Off to see Anh Do live tonight - wonder if he'd like to 'paint the town red' after?


----------

